# Anyone see one of these?



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Came across this on E-bay today. Looks kinda cool and I was thinking of turing it into a rainy day bike. Any thoughts?


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Probably a nice bike But*

Some of the early Carbon fiber tubes with alluminum lugs had problems with the glue joints giving. However, a guy I ride with has an older Trek with that type of construction that never gave him a problem. Nice riding bikes but with a risk.

Ask the sell questions about the joints, but even that's no guarantee that there is not or won't be a problem. Very cold temperatures and temperature fluctuations could be a problem too depending on the type of glue used.


----------



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Looks like a CFR*



freezin_is_the_reason said:


> Came across this on E-bay today. Looks kinda cool and I was thinking of turing it into a rainy day bike. Any thoughts?


It looks just like the Giant CFR2 I had for two years. I believe the CFRs were replaced with the TCR line.I bought it used three years ago and sold it last year. It was a fine bike...until I got a Cannondale Cad3. The CAD3 accelerated better, handled better, and climbed better.

As a rainy day ride, it should be fine, so long as there is no corrossion at the lugs.


----------



## heymikeyo (Mar 8, 2004)

*cadex 980c for sale*

I have this bike for sale. Mine is 100% better than the one in the pictures. I installed 8 spd rsx levers and rear derailleur, 2002 ultegra 53 , 39 crank and bottom bracket, performance forte wheels16 spokes frt and 20 rear, 105 brakes , michelin tires. Perfect for a second bike. I just have to many in my garage right now.


----------

